# Hrvatski (BCS): bi vs. bih/bi/bi...



## slavic_one

Je li se pravilno hrvatski kaže u svim licima "bi", ili je "bih/bi/bi/bismo/biste/bi", ili nešto treće?

Radi se o prezentu, nemojte miješati s aoristom.


----------



## Majalj

ja bih
ti bi
on, ona, ono bi 

mi bismo
vi biste
oni, one, ona bi

Opet iz bilo kojeg pravopisa kojeg možeš naći.


----------



## slavic_one

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondicional_sadašnji

Izgleda da je ova druga verzija. Hajde dobro da se i to riješi.


----------



## phosphore

Akcentovani oblici glagola biti u aoristu:

ja bih, ti bi, on bi, mi bismo, vi biste, oni biše

Enklitički oblici za gradnju potencijala:

ja bih, ti bi, on bi, mi bismo, vi biste, oni bi


----------



## sokol

I _*think*_ that in Kajkavian dialects it is "bi" in all persons (for Kondicional of course, as Kajkavian doesn't have aorist), and possibly this could be a feature of Zagreb dialect too (and spread from there).
Probably that's why you use "bi" and/or why you're unsure about which is correct?


----------



## phosphore

Actually, "bi" for all persons is widespread in Serbia too: final /h/ is very easily elided and this universal form /bi/ is then by analogy, I suppose, applied also to the first and second person plural.


----------



## slavic_one

sokol said:


> I _*think*_ that in Kajkavian dialects it is "bi" in all persons (for Kondicional of course, as Kajkavian doesn't have aorist), and possibly this could be a feature of Zagreb dialect too (and spread from there).
> Probably that's why you use "bi" and/or why you're unsure about which is correct?



Am not a kajkavian speaker nor live in Zagreb, so not coz of that, but I think in Štokavian it's the same, we say only "bi" (as phosphore also wrote).


----------



## pallina89

Majalj said:


> ja bih
> ti bi
> on, ona, ono bi
> 
> mi bismo
> vi biste
> oni, one, ona bi
> 
> Opet iz bilo kojeg pravopisa kojeg možeš naći.



Sorry my intromission, but 'bi,bi,bi...'' is a special verb?


----------



## slavic_one

pallina89 said:


> Sorry my intromission, but 'bi,bi,bi...'' is a special verb?



Can you explain ?

"bih/bi/bi;bismo/biste/bi" is conditional (1st) part.


----------



## Duya

Actually, this auxiliary verb stems from the aorist of "biti" (where 3rd person plural is shortened from "biše" to "bi"). It is commonly shortened to "bi" in all persons and numbers in colloquial speach.


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> Actually, this auxiliary verb stems from the aorist of "biti" (where 3rd person plural is shortened from "biše" to "bi"). It is commonly shortened to "bi" in all persons and numbers in colloquial speach.



+1

The short version "bi" is used only in colloquial speech. We say 
_ja bi kupio_
but we write
_ja bih kupio_


----------



## Bojan

Actually, AFAIK many (most?) say correctly "bih" in 1st person singular, like it is written, but you formulate answers like form "bi" is only used form in colloquial speech, and it isn't (It.s not a problem for native speakers, but it could be for foreigners, like Pallina89).


----------



## doorman

Bojan said:


> Actually, AFAIK many (most?) say correctly "bih" in 1st person singular



Hm, well, I must confess I don't know a single person that does it  Moreover, some really think that "bi" is the correct form


----------

